# walls are angled or irregular



## cda (Dec 10, 2009)

Any one have this sectio used on them before???

1st time in a lot of years some one pulled this on me:

8.6.3.2.3*  The requirements of  8.6.3.2.1 shall not apply where walls are angled or irregular, and the maximum horizontal distance between a sprinkler and any point of floor area protected by that sprinkler shall not exceed 0.75 times the allowable distance permitted between sprinklers, provided the maximum perpendicular distance is not exceeded.


----------



## JBI (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: walls are angled or irregular

No.


----------



## BigTex (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: walls are angled or irregular

I've seen it used several times.


----------

